# I need to reduce a 5.5" drive bay to 3.5" Any suggestions?



## Jamin43

*I need to reduce a 5.25" drive bay to accept 3.5" drive - Any suggestions?*

I bought a $9.00 card reader from Newegg on Hot daily deal that came in the mail today.  Opened it up - and found out that it's too small to fit in my Antec 300 drive bay 

so my hot deal isn't so hot.  is there an inexpensive way to reduce the size of drive bay - or do I need to drop ship this thing onto ebay.  I really could use a Card reader - and would like to get this one hooked up - but I've lived 6 months without one - and can live without one longer if this is going to turn into a pricey adventure.

any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Mitch?

what do you mean it won't fit?
it should be a  5.25" drive. or a 3.5". those are the standards, there aren't other sizes to fit from?


----------



## The_Other_One

If it's 5.25 there's really nothing you could do unless there's an obvious amount of excess plastic and what not you could cut down.  Most of the time there's a circuit board covering much of the area against the bezel, thus you can't do much shrinking.


----------



## Jamin43

Mitch? said:


> what do you mean it won't fit?
> it should be a  5.25" drive. or a 3.5". those are the standards, there aren't other sizes to fit from?



It must be a 5.25" drive bay

But the component is a 3.5" drive

My Antec case doesn't have any External 3.5" drive openings.

Hence - the hole is too big.  My antec manual says I can contact Antec for an adapter but I can't find it online - and will have to wait for Monday's business hours to find out how much they cost.

my gut instinct says: 
proprietary part + shipping = Higher dollar price than value I perceive

Are there any generic adapters out there that I should be looking for - or other suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## schw32m

This is what you are looking for:






http://www.avadirect.com/product_details_parts.asp?PRID=14715


----------



## Jamin43

schw32m said:


> This is what you are looking for:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.avadirect.com/product_details_parts.asp?PRID=14715



That's exactlly what I was looking for.  Do you think this will fit in my antec case - or are they proprietary fitting?


----------



## bomberboysk

Jamin43 said:


> That's exactlly what I was looking for.  Do you think this will fit in my antec case - or are they proprietary fitting?



Cheap and should do what you need just fine. But id recommend this one:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817994080&cm_re=5.25"-_-17-994-080-_-Product

(dont know if its different for you but i checked shipping on that avadirect item and its nearly $15)


----------



## schw32m

^^^^ that is the one I was looking for.. for some reason couldn't find it on newegg..


----------



## schw32m

Jamin43 said:


> That's exactlly what I was looking for.  Do you think this will fit in my antec case - or are they proprietary fitting?



If the drive bay is 5.25 it should fit it fine unless the antec has a curved or in other way strange shaped front bezel.


----------



## Jamin43

Thanks everybody - I picked one up today.  Got home and found out it's plastic - but it was cheap - so I'll give it a try.  If it doesn't work out - it was only $5 bucks and I can get the metal one for a little more.


----------



## The_Other_One

Wow...  I replied then started thinking how backwards my thought process probably was...  Indeed eh?  At least you found what you needed.  Honestly anything should work, it all depends on how neat you want it to look.  If what you got doesn't work, you could probably found the brackets for a 3.5" hard drive to 5.25" bay then cut out a hole in one of your dummy/covers yourself.


----------

